# The "How was school today, honey?" thread



## jimmyboy (Jun 1, 2010)

asdfasdf


----------



## joey (Jun 1, 2010)

jimmyboy said:


> *what a wanna be tell me of eny wana bes you know plz*


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 1, 2010)

yea m rgammr speeling good very unlees your not amecan thne it ok. Sorry I would respond if I could read your question.


----------



## LewisJ (Jun 1, 2010)

jimmyboy said:


> now that i get 54 sec solve


lol wat

also, regarding the money in your sig, you "cinda" want it back?


----------



## ianini (Jun 1, 2010)

What are you asking precisely?


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jun 1, 2010)

im sorry, but this thread just made me laugh.

Anyway. If hes too ignorant to listen to you, dont try.

Trying to convince an ignorant person is like trying to push a 50 ton rock with your pinky finger.


----------



## jimmyboy (Jun 1, 2010)

sorry for the grammar I want to ask if there are any cubers that are not good even though they think they are


----------



## Samania (Jun 1, 2010)

What. I think you just kinda hate that kid that thinks hes better than you. 

On the other hand, this isn't the place for "How was school today honey?"


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jun 1, 2010)

he hates him because hes lying about the fact that he is good


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)

Samania said:


> How was school today honey?



Hmm, pretty good. Except I have some homework. It's already done though. 

How was yours?


----------



## Dene (Jun 1, 2010)

lolthread.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 1, 2010)

thats me, right here, look at me lolololol.



dillz said:


> HEY GUYS LOOK IM SUPER DUPER FAST I AVERAGE 20 SECONDS ON THE RUBIKS CUBE ITS THE HARDEST PUZZLE ON THE PLANET LOLOLOLOLOL I CAN ALSO SOLVE THIS DEMENTED ONE, ITS CALLED CUBE21 IT TAKES ME LIKE 1:30 MINUTES SO FAST, I KNOW RIGHT IM FASTER THAN THOSE ASIANS IN CHINA THAT AVERAGE 20 SECONDS BECAUSE I DONT EVEN TRY IN COMPETITION IT TAKES TOO MUCH EFFORT


----------



## Samania (Jun 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > How was school today honey?
> ...



Hah. I cram my homework xD


----------



## jimmyboy (Jun 1, 2010)

you guys make me laugh and just to tell you he now agrees with the 50 people that say i could own him


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)

Samania said:


> Hah. I cram my homework xD



Hahaha! That doesn't answer my question though.  How was your day?


----------



## Samania (Jun 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > Hah. I cram my homework xD
> ...



Great. Lunch was pretty greasy though. But its all good.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)

Samania said:


> Great. Lunch was pretty greasy though. But its all good.



Good to hear. How's life on the left of Canada?


----------



## jimmyboy (Jun 1, 2010)

lunch is crap witch is why i eat a brought lunch lol. you guys are hilarious


----------



## Samania (Jun 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > Great. Lunch was pretty greasy though. But its all good.
> ...



Lotsa trees. Raining too. I think mother nature is being bipolar. 



jimmyboy said:


> lunch is crap witch is why i eat a brought lunch lol. you guys are hilarious



Did you just call me a witch  Learn how to spell.


----------



## jimmyboy (Jun 1, 2010)

sorry i ment to say warlock and with that canada reference now your gonna **** off badmephisto and he will get frank morris and kick you right up to heaven while got tells you all his algorithms all 43 quinilion


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 1, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> thats me, right here, look at me lolololol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG U ORSERM! HOW U GO FAST? PEEL THE STIKRZ?:confused::confused::confused::confused:


----------



## Samania (Jun 1, 2010)

jimmyboy said:


> sorry i ment to say warlock and with that canada reference now your gonna **** off badmephisto and he will get frank morris and kick you right up to heaven while got tells you all his algorithms all 43 quinilion



*O____O*


----------



## jimmyboy (Jun 1, 2010)

dillz said:


> HEY GUYS LOOK IM SUPER DUPER FAST I AVERAGE 20 SECONDS ON THE RUBIKS CUBE ITS THE HARDEST PUZZLE ON THE PLANET LOLOLOLOLOL I CAN ALSO SOLVE THIS DEMENTED ONE, ITS CALLED CUBE21 IT TAKES ME LIKE 1:30 MINUTES SO FAST, I KNOW RIGHT IM FASTER THAN THOSE ASIANS IN CHINA THAT AVERAGE 20 SECONDS BECAUSE I DONT EVEN TRY IN COMPETITION IT TAKES TOO MUCH EFFORT



this guys on speed


----------



## jimmyboy (Jun 1, 2010)

Chuck Norris was originally named Frank Morris. However, after Frank was concieved, he decided that HE wanted the name Frank Morris. Scared out of his mind, Frank (or Chuck, as we now know him), eagerly gave up the hallowed name.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 1, 2010)

jimmyboy said:


> Cconcieved



I before E except after C.


Btw do you have memorial day in Canada? I have no school today.


----------



## jimmyboy (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't live in canada, i live in Minnesota close, but no cigar


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)

jimmyboy said:


> I don't live in canada, i live in Minnesota close, but no cigar



olook 2 canadians in the thread

I had school today, and wasn't aware of a holiday or anything.


----------



## Samania (Jun 1, 2010)

Feryll said:


> jimmyboy said:
> 
> 
> > Cconcieved
> ...



No. But we had Victoria day a week ago. It would be awesome if we did though


----------



## jimmyboy (Jun 1, 2010)

remember bad mephistos canadian so shut it


----------



## riffz (Jun 1, 2010)

jimmyboy said:


> remember bad mephistos canadian so shut it



Are you purposely trying to sound moronic?


----------



## Samania (Jun 1, 2010)

Samania said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > jimmyboy said:
> ...



Edit: WAIT.. I MEANT ONLY HERE IN BC. The Victoria day part. 

Dang you Americans, Having a flag day too


----------



## jimmyboy (Jun 1, 2010)

so, tell me of some wanna bes


----------



## Samania (Jun 1, 2010)

And how much more longer do you plan on talking to yourself?


----------



## jimmyboy (Jun 1, 2010)

Sure I do want to be sub frank morris but i am not all up in your balls about it
ya know canadian bacon is actually ham lol


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 1, 2010)

jimmyboy said:


> so, tell me of some wanna bes



me



ben1996123 said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > thats me, right here, look at me lolololol.
> ...



LOL YAH DOODE I PEEL DOSE STIXAZ UNTIL DERS NONE RIGHT (instead of none left lololol) AND THEN I PUT DEM BACK ON IN LIIKKEEE 20 SECONDSS 



jimmyboy said:


> sorry i ment to say warlock and with that canada reference now your gonna **** off badmephisto and he will get frank morris and kick you right up to heaven while got tells you all his algorithms all 43 quinilion



whaat?



jimmyboy said:


> dillz said:
> 
> 
> > HEY GUYS LOOK IM SUPER DUPER FAST I AVERAGE 20 SECONDS ON THE RUBIKS CUBE ITS THE HARDEST PUZZLE ON THE PLANET LOLOLOLOLOL I CAN ALSO SOLVE THIS DEMENTED ONE, ITS CALLED CUBE21 IT TAKES ME LIKE 1:30 MINUTES SO FAST, I KNOW RIGHT IM FASTER THAN THOSE ASIANS IN CHINA THAT AVERAGE 20 SECONDS BECAUSE I DONT EVEN TRY IN COMPETITION IT TAKES TOO MUCH EFFORT
> ...


why thanks you



miniGOINGS said:


> jimmyboy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't live in canada, i live in Minnesota close, but no cigar
> ...



i'm one of them right? 

i had school today too.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> i'm one of them right?
> 
> i had school today too.



olook #3

I can't really complain with having a long weekend last week though.


----------



## Samania (Jun 1, 2010)

Just wondering, but WTF IS A CANADIAN ACCENT?


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 1, 2010)

when you say
'eh'
and mmmkay


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)

Samania said:


> Just wondering, but WTF IS A CANADIAN ACCENT?



http://www.ehow.com/how_2145976_talk-canadian-accent.html 



dillonbladez said:


> when you say
> 'eh'
> and mmmkay



I honestly do that all the time here. At Iowa I tried to avoid it though...


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 1, 2010)

lolol
miniGOINGS: hi there, nice weather today, e---
stranger: do you live in that oversized popsicle called canada?
miniGOINGS: darn it, i tried so hard


----------



## Edward (Jun 1, 2010)

We don't mess around here in Florida. You got a skill, you better show up or shut up. Posing is the quickest way to get dirt bagged.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)

Edward said:


> We don't mess around here in Florida. You got a skill, you better show up or shut up. Posing is the quickest way to get dirt bagged.



Word, eh.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 1, 2010)

jimmyboy said:


> sorry i ment to say warlock and with that canada reference now your gonna **** off badmephisto and he will get frank morris and kick you right up to heaven while got tells you all his algorithms all 43 quinilion



jesus christ just shut the **** up. please.


----------



## Skullush (Jun 1, 2010)

This thread is just...

Uhh...


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 1, 2010)

Skullush said:


> This thread is just...
> 
> Uhh...



funny


----------



## Logan (Jun 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering, but WTF IS A CANADIAN ACCENT?
> ...



At Iowa:

Mini: somthing something eh?
Me: Did you just say eh?
Mini: No.
Me: I think you did!
Mini: Really?
Me: Yeah.
Mini: facepalms
Me: Cracks up.

*end

I actually have caught myself with a Canadian accent at times. Why do I have to be so close to Canada!?!


----------



## Faz (Jun 1, 2010)

thers this total cube wanna be hes a big as wanna be like his name is tim major but he is callde zbftw and hes like a real tryhard and tries to be good at pyraminx but he sucks yeah hes a eal wannabe so does anyone else noe any wannbbes


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 1, 2010)

Logan said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Samania said:
> ...


i don't know either


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)

Logan said:


> At Iowa:
> 
> Mini: somthing something eh?
> Me: Did you just say eh?
> ...



NOOO don't let it be known! D:


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 1, 2010)

hahaha THE TRUTH IS EXPOSED!!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 1, 2010)

Samania said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > Feryll said:
> ...



wtf is flag day?


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 1, 2010)

flag day would be nice.


----------



## Samania (Jun 1, 2010)

Flag Day. Its where they do stuff.. with flags.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 1, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > Samania said:
> ...



One of the many American holidays no one celebrates.


----------



## Skullush (Jun 1, 2010)

Samania said:


> Flag Day. Its where they do stuff.. with flags.



A day with flags... Waving flag 'round all day. Sounds fun?


----------



## TrollingHard (Jun 1, 2010)

gammr r cumhps, srcews ehyt 

Lol, bunch of wannabes.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 1, 2010)

Does the OP even realize that HE IS the "Wanna Be" that he is looking for? Grrr


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 1, 2010)

jimmyboy said:


> I don't live in canada, i live in Minnesota close, but no cigar


OMG i have to move somewhere else now. i dontdt wanna meet this kid he 2 good at cubezzzing. all peopole ruhn!!


----------



## Andreas737 (Jun 1, 2010)

At Iowa:


> Mini: somthing something eh?
> Me: Did you just say eh?
> Mini: No.
> Me: I think you did!
> ...


Reminds me of that Tim Horton's commercial.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)

Andreas737 said:


> Reminds me of that Tim Horton's commercial.


What's a Tim Horton's?


----------



## bamboocha (Jun 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Andreas737 said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of that Tim Horton's commercial.
> ...


Let's find out!


----------



## foxfan352 (Jun 1, 2010)

Tim Horton? Is he the elephant from the movie and the people who live in a dandelion.


----------



## Edmund (Jun 1, 2010)

My day was fine, how bout yours mommy?

and Tim Horton's is a donut joint big in Canada and I know they have them in Buffalo, NY (I've been to a couple there), and i'm sure there are some others in the northern usa


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)

Edmund said:


> My day was fine, how bout yours mommy?



Ok, but it was very long. Want a cinnamon bun, dear?


----------



## Edmund (Jun 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > My day was fine, how bout yours mommy?
> ...



Heckyes mommy, with some frosting please?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Heckyes mommy, with some frosting please?



Tsk-tsk-tsk. You don't want to spoil your dinner, do you?


----------



## jimmyboy (Jun 1, 2010)

this isnt where i wanted the thread to go lololol


----------



## foxfan352 (Jun 1, 2010)

:confused:


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 1, 2010)

This is the funniest thread I've ever seen.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jun 1, 2010)

im done with school

(Yesss..)


----------



## Edmund (Jun 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Heckyes mommy, with some frosting please?
> ...



Well what is for dinner?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Well what is for dinner?



Nothing for you. Off to bed young man!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Well what is for dinner?
> ...



Now do what your mother told you.


----------



## jimboy (Jun 1, 2010)

um, by da way. i was banned for making use less posts. this is my alternate account. id better not get banned again. admins are deoushe bags


----------



## Edmund (Jun 1, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



But dad, I've never seen this episode of Spongebob.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 1, 2010)

Edmund said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



I suppose you can watch spongebob, but I'll have to take away your dessert.


----------



## jimboy (Jun 1, 2010)

Edmund said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


shut up dad i hate you mom does too
that is why she is cheating on you now ha


----------



## Edmund (Jun 1, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



Fine. I don't even like this kind of ice cream!


----------



## Edmund (Jun 1, 2010)

jimboy said:


> um, by da way. i was banned for making use less posts. this is my alternate account. id better not get banned again. admins are deoushe bags



lolol. Have fun in banland.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 1, 2010)

jimboy said:


> um, by da way. i was banned for making use less posts. this is my alternate account. id better not get banned again. admins are deoushe bags



ya i no thr deoushe bgz asn i aooiasd u cas i tink im use less posts an do gd gramr ya an i btr nt gt baned agen cas i will b 2 mad 4 u.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 1, 2010)

Edmund said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



Are you sure about that? It has rainbow sprinkles son. I know how much you love those.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I suppose you can watch spongebob, but I'll have to take away your dessert.



I agree with your father, no dessert for you.



jimboy said:


> shut up dad i hate you mom does too
> that is why she is cheating on you now ha



I would never do such a thing, I love my husband dearly. Isn't that right sweatheart?



Edmund said:


> Fine. I don't even like this kind of ice cream!



That's really too bad.


----------



## Edmund (Jun 1, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



I prefer chocolate dad, like the way Ryan's dad makes them.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 1, 2010)

Edmund said:


> I prefer chocolate dad, like the way Ryan's dad makes them.



Are you saying that you prefer Ryan's dad? That hurt me son, I'll have to ground you. If that is okay with your mother? Also I'll take away your allowance for this week as well.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 1, 2010)

poll updated


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 1, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> poll updated



you are pro.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Are you saying that you prefer Ryan's dad? That hurt me son, I'll have to ground you. If that is okay with your mother? Also I'll take away your allowance for this week as well.



Edmund, please apologize to your father, and you are grounded until you learn some manners.


----------



## Samania (Jun 1, 2010)

Posers stealing my priceless quotes >___>


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 1, 2010)

Samania said:


> Posers stealing my priceless quotes >___>



gtfo v_v


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > Posers stealing my priceless quotes >___>
> ...



Hey, hey, hey. There will be NO fighting in this house.


----------



## Samania (Jun 1, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > Posers stealing my priceless quotes >___>
> ...





Samania said:


> What. I think you just kinda hate that kid that thinks hes better than you.
> 
> On the other hand, this isn't the place for "How was school today honey?"




*Cries in a corner*


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 2, 2010)

*CORRECTIONS!*

so there is this kid at school i hate. last year, back when i was using pogobats method i got 2 min solves. well i raced this kid and lost by 2 secs. he claims it was 10 but what ever. now that i get 54 sec solves he still says he could beet me. I gave him my cube and watched him go. 2 min later he was still solving you know what he said? "i'm not trying" what a wanna be tell me of eny wana bes you know plz

CORRECTIONS!

So, there is this kid at school I hate. Last year, back when I was using pogobat's method, I got 2 minute solves. Well, I raced this kid and lost by 2 seconds. He claims it was 10 seconds, but whatever. Now that I get 54 second solves, he still says he could beat me. I gave him my cube and watched him go. 2 minutes later, he was still solving. You know what he said? "I'm not trying." What a wanna-be! Tell me of any wanna-bes you know of, please.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Samania said:
> ...



Yes, now kids listen to mother now.


----------



## beingforitself (Jun 2, 2010)

>this thread

On a related note, does this forum have a sage option?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 2, 2010)

beingforitself said:


> On a related note, does this forum have a sage option?




It's called; notposting.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 2, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Yes, now kids listen to mother now.



What ever was I thinking when I said I wanted this many children...


----------



## Edmund (Jun 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, now kids listen to mother now.
> ...



MOMMY DOESN'T WANT US!


----------



## Samania (Jun 2, 2010)

YEZZIR. 

Mah, I had an awful day at school today. I stepped on a hotdog and then I stepped in dog poop. THEENN i stepped on the same hotdog and it wont come off.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 2, 2010)

Edmund said:


> MOMMY DOESN'T WANT US!



I thought you were supposed to be in bed?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 2, 2010)

I think that's your cue now Kirjava.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Edmund (Jun 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > MOMMY DOESN'T WANT US!
> ...



You never tucked me in, how am I suppose to be able to sleep?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 2, 2010)

Edmund said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



Would you like beating son? Grow up and get some shut eye.

Actually you mother should tuck you in. Shame on her.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 2, 2010)

I was getting to it. You know how busy my schedule is these days.

Good night, now get some sleep, ok?

*tuck*


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 2, 2010)

Kirjava said:


>



ENCORE ENCORE!


----------



## Samania (Jun 2, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



*FANGIRL SCREAM*


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 2, 2010)

Samania said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > ENCORE ENCORE!
> ...



Shh!! Don't wake the kids!


----------



## Edmund (Jun 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...


*tired wiping of eyes*
Mommy why is big sister Sarah screaming?


----------



## Samania (Jun 2, 2010)

Edmund said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Samania said:
> ...


Wait, What :O 

Sorry kid, go back to sleep


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm going to take a bath...


----------



## Samania (Jun 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> I'm going to take a bath...



Make sure you lock the door


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Ashmnafa (Jun 2, 2010)

Kirjava said:


>



Oh mixing it up I see?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been mixing it up since the dawn of time.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 2, 2010)

KITTY >:M


----------



## Feryll (Jun 2, 2010)

Let me get this straight:

Obviously Kirjava is a paid troller so mods can lock up threads without seeming like they are doing it for no reason. Right? Nobody can do that much trolling and get away with it. Just look at edward (no offence)!


----------



## Edmund (Jun 2, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Let me get this straight:
> 
> Obviously Kirjava is a paid troller so mods can lock up threads without seeming like they are doing it for no reason. Right? Nobody can do that much trolling and get away with it. Just look at edward (no offence)!



conspiracy theories.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 2, 2010)

lol kir is kir and since kir is kir he can kir all the kir he can kir cuz he's kir.


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 2, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> lol kir is kir and since kir is kir he can kir all the kir he can kir cuz he's kir.



redundant statement is redundant.

If you measure the redundancy of this statement on a scale from zero to pi, it would be a thermometer!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 2, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> lol kir is kir and since kir is kir he can kir all the kir he can kir cuz he's kir.



How much Kir could a Kirjava Java if a Kirjava could Java Kir?


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > lol kir is kir and since kir is kir he can kir all the kir he can kir cuz he's kir.
> ...



Kirjava would Java as much Kir as a Kirjava could, if Kirjava could Java Kir.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 2, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



It all makes sense now!


----------



## Feryll (Jun 2, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



Dude, this is so dirty if you remember what that person said kir meant in a foreign language.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 2, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Dude, this is so dirty if you remember what that person said kir meant in a foreign language.



http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&s...&oi=glossary_definition&ct=title&ved=0CBQQkAE

Case closed, pun intended.


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 2, 2010)

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&safe=active&q=define:kirjava&btnG=Search&meta=


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 2, 2010)

Whatever the mods did to this post wasn't nice.


----------



## Edmund (Jun 2, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Whatever the mods did to this post wasn't nice.



Jimmyboy in disguise.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 2, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Whatever the mods did to this post wasn't nice.



Unless I am mistaken, the mods have not done anything to that post of yours.


----------



## Samania (Jun 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever the mods did to this post wasn't nice.
> ...



Thhaaaaatttsss theee pooooiiintnttttt =DDDD


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 5, 2010)

Jimmy we should be bff's, I'll show you how to get banned for 7 months.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 5, 2010)

Edmund said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever the mods did to this post wasn't nice.
> ...


no u


miniGOINGS said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever the mods did to this post wasn't nice.
> ...



I see what you did there.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 6, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


*http://tinyurl.com/23um4w7
*"Kir is a popular French c0cktail"


----------



## Logan (Jun 6, 2010)

Uncle Logan is here! (on mother Goings side)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey brother, it's the weekend though...


----------



## Logan (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, I was here on business last week, and thought I'd stay for the weekend and say hi.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 6, 2010)

Well isn't that lovely.


----------



## Logan (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, it is! What have you kids been up to lately?


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 6, 2010)

*wonders how much money it would take to get a plane ticket to the most remote place on earth*


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 6, 2010)

there are no airports near the most remote place on earth.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 6, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> there are no airports near the most remote place on earth.



lol, but you can still get closer


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 6, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Rpotts said:
> 
> 
> > there are no airports near the most remote place on earth.
> ...



Both most remote and closer are subjective. and the price depends on where you are taking off. And you guys are off topic in the off topic sub-forum...wow


----------



## canadiancuber (Jun 6, 2010)

iz dontz understandz thez pointz onz thiz threadz... fo shizzle. word


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 6, 2010)

MOMMY! TIMMY CALLED ME A CAMEL D1CK!


----------



## Edmund (Jun 6, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> MOMMY! TIMMY CALLED ME A CAMEL D1CK!



Wait, what's that?


----------



## PeterNewton (Jun 6, 2010)

we watched a movie in math, listened to music in english, played computer games in science, and had an orgy in coed gym. thats june in canada for u.

EDIT: just realized.. POST # 100 WOOOT


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 6, 2010)

JESUS CHRIST ITS A LION GET IN THE CAR


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jun 6, 2010)

How was school today?
Gay...
No seriously people, there are gay couples in the school. So i am using the word correctly....


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 6, 2010)

jimmyboy said:


> sorry for the grammar I want to ask if there are any cubers that are not good even though they think they are



pogobat?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 6, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> jimmyboy said:
> 
> 
> > sorry for the grammar I want to ask if there are any cubers that are not good even though they think they are
> ...



I have been on his live stream before, he "raced" everyone that he could solve on there and had no problem admitting his suckage, he even laughed at himself and said he needed practice.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 6, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> CuBeOrDiE said:
> 
> 
> > jimmyboy said:
> ...



Do you know what kind of times he was getting?


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 6, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> CuBeOrDiE said:
> 
> 
> > jimmyboy said:
> ...



Well, at least he's not pretending to be uber fast. He doesn't need practice though, he needs a better method. At least keyhole with 4 look LL...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 6, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > CuBeOrDiE said:
> ...



Slow. Who cares?


----------



## PeterNewton (Jun 6, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> How was school today?
> Gay...
> No seriously people, there are gay couples in the school. So i am using the word correctly....



coming from a guy whose name is RainbowBoy =_=


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 6, 2010)

Edmund said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > MOMMY! TIMMY CALLED ME A CAMEL D1CK!
> ...



A came's D1CK. How did that need explaining?

WAHHH! MOMMY! TIMMY JUST TEXTED ME AND CALLED ME A HIPPO-TIT!!!


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 6, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> there are no airports near the most remote place on earth.


...

*starts plotting a route from the closest airport to the most remote place on Earth, which involves cars, hacking of trees, and stuff which might possibly make Indiana Jones proud, then realises it would take ages to get there from any other place on Earth, which only makes self plot faster*


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jun 6, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > How was school today?
> ...



>>>SIG>>>


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 6, 2010)

Yo mom, LOLOL. Facebook fails. Check this out:





Sorry, I just found this funny, and didn't know where else to put it without making a needless thread for it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 6, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> WAHHH! MOMMY! TIMMY JUST TEXTED ME AND CALLED ME A HIPPO-TIT!!!



Ten points for creativity.

Statue, lol.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry for the bump (please don't kill me mods - or are you just keeping this open for the enjoyment of everyone else? eh, probably not), but I needed to say this:

It's bloody cold on the Tibetan Plateau.

And no, I don't know how I got internet access either. I just did.


----------

